# Mike Rice is Smitten with Rebecca Haarlow



## FairWeather (Jan 3, 2008)

Did anyone catch Mike Rice's face just before tonight's game with Minnesota started after Rebecca's interview with Monty Williams?

It was classic. My son and I watched it a few times and laughed hysterically. Mike had this completely revealing grin on his face as he watched Rebecca... he loves her!

(as I am sure many do.)

Dirty old man. :evil: I don't blame him.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

His wife is probably giving him crap about it haha.


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

That chick drives me nuts, she's awful. HAHA My friends and I always joke about which Blazer is giving her the business each night.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Rebecca is pretty attractive, but man, I cringe when I have to listen to her interviews or whenever they turn to her for her segments throughout the game.

She is either still really nervous or still just doesn't know what she's talking about. Oh well.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

She was absolutely horrible the first few games, but has gotten better.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

She has no hips (no pear shaped) or a nice ***. She tries with her outfits but her body isn't flaunting to look at besides her face. I think she has "B" boobs and thats about it.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

^^^Shallow Hal


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

shes pretty hawt. I'm down w/the small girls ;D


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I think by the end of the season, she'll be doing really well. Of course, I've seen her interview 2 players, so I have nothing to base this theory on other then people tend to improve over time.

I'll refrain from making obvious statements about her physical appearance, partly because I have nothing to base it on, but mostly because it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I think Antonio Harvey trained her.


----------



## FairWeather (Jan 3, 2008)

Let's face it, the sideline reporters now in sports broadcasts are there for male prurient interests, and to appease women viewers with some modicum of equality (even though Rebecca has been referred to by Mike and Mike as the "third member of our team"). While the reporters are better than they used to be, come on, they're all pretty women now (of course, pretty is subjective, but it would take an idiot not to see the formula).

That being said, I think Rebecca is doing great. Although I must admit the fact that they're winning plays into her personality perfectly. She's got a beautiful smile, has good things to talk about! She is asking more pointed questions lately. She just has to get away from the inevitable "how does it feel to .... ?" question.

All in all, she enhances the games for me. (I'm a 49 year old divorced male who realizes that harboring ANY fantasy whatsoever of ever dating someone like her is unfortunately in my past, so I watch, just like Mike Rice does, and have this bizarre relationship with her through my Philips widescreen TV) 

And I have to say, having moved here from the New York area two years ago, where I grew up on Marv Albert and enjoy excellent broadcasters as a current Met fan, I do like the broadcast team. 

I've listened to a lot of sports broadcasters on my extra innings package and some are utterly horrendous. Mike and Mike are knowledgeable, fun, and my only gripe is the homer perspective, referring to the team as "we" and "our". That would never be done in New York-- it never has in all my years watching sports there.

If you like her, enjoy Rebecca while you can because I think in today's formulaic environment, she's going to be scooped up by a larger market or ESPN someday.

If you don't like her, just remember when and if she goes, she's just going to replaced by another woman just like her.


----------



## FairWeather (Jan 3, 2008)

Driew said:


> His wife is probably giving him crap about it haha.


Notice he doesn't wear a wedding ring. Until Mike Barrett referred to Kathy Rice last night, I thought he was a divorced guy.

Not that it matters.

But yes, if his wife happened to be watching that game and saw her husband's facial expression coming off of Rebecca's interview, he most certainly would have heard about it. If anyone knew what he was thinking, it would be her.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Word is, she had a "thing" with Troy Murphy when she worked for the Warriors organization. Any legs to that?


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Nate Dogg said:


> She has no hips (no pear shaped) or a nice ***. She tries with her outfits but her body isn't flaunting to look at besides her face. I think she has "B" boobs and thats about it.


Your age says 32, but this post leads me to believe you are around 7? 8?
Come on man, grow up. Read that post again and tell me you don't sound like a 3rd grader looking at a Victoria Secret add.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Mike Rice is going gray, but still has a nice smile and good teeth. Sitting behind a table, can't see what kind of package he's got. Is he trying to hide something? Decent legs and stays trim. But no idea how to dress. A "B" ***.

(Hey, Rice, if you're reading, still friends)


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

crandc said:


> (Hey, Rice, if you're reading, still friends)


That's probably a better review than he usually gets.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Nate Dogg said:


> She has no hips (no pear shaped) or a nice ***. She tries with her outfits but her body isn't flaunting to look at besides her face. I think she has "B" boobs and thats about it.


Wow. I sure hope this isn't how you go about appraising all women.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

crandc said:


> Mike Rice is going gray, but still has a nice smile and good teeth. Sitting behind a table, can't see what kind of package he's got. Is he trying to hide something? Decent legs and stays trim. But no idea how to dress. A "B" ***.


HAH! I was waiting for that!

Nice work, crandc! :clap:

PBF


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

crandc said:


> Mike Rice is going gray, but still has a nice smile and good teeth. Sitting behind a table, can't see what kind of package he's got. Is he trying to hide something? Decent legs and stays trim. But no idea how to dress. A "B" ***.
> 
> (Hey, Rice, if you're reading, still friends)


Hey, at his age I'd be thrilled to get that kind of review.

Heck, at MY age I'd be happy with that.

BNM


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Rice is old school! He wouldn't take crap from Kathy! lol


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Hap said:


> I'll refrain from making obvious statements about her physical appearance, partly because I have nothing to base it on . . .


You mean you're blind?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ABM said:


> Word is, she had a "thing" with Troy Murphy when she worked for the Warriors organization. Any legs to that?


who's "word"?

actually, scratch that. Let's not try to spread those kinds of rumors about someone.

this isn't the locker room.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

ABM said:


> Word is, she had a "thing" with Troy Murphy when she worked for the Warriors organization. Any legs to that?


I'm as heterosexual as it gets and I can tell you that Troy Murphy might be one of the ugliest dudes in the league. If true, kind of sad.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

ABM said:


> Word is, she had a "thing" with Troy Murphy when she worked for the Warriors organization. Any legs to that?


Are you serious?

How come every time there is a thread on this gal it we end up with posts like this?

ABM, check your PMs.

Closed.


----------

